# New to Dubai Marina



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello!

Any other newbies in the area? Or oldies looking to meet new people?!

Trixiebell


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, I've just moved into Dubai Marina too!


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

I've been here a couple of months.


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Gavtek and Hipflask!

Great to hear from you, would be good to meet up and make some friends over here.

Are there any social evenings organised through the site? What do you guys do in the evenings?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Last 2 nights I've just hung around the apartment, already seen all the movies worth watching at the local cinemas. I think once I get properly settled in I'm going to sign up for some sporting activities on Duplays (Google it), seems a good way to meet people.


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey people,

I moved here 2 months ago from Sydney. Currently living in JBR. I've been having lots of fun so far but things are definately slowing down due to Ramadan. I've been really lucky and met a great bunch of people through work but I am keen to expand the circle so if you want to meet up we should organise to go for a drink. Let me know if you're interested and we can go somewhere local to the Marina. I'm pretty sure the hotels are open for drinks after sunset...but I can't confirm this 100%.

Gavtek - sports is a great way to leep fit, have some fun and meet people. I play in an indoor football team during the week.

Cheers.


----------



## deids79 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Trixiebell & others,
For some reason I can't send private mess!! anyways settling in well, work going well. How about you guys. Would def be up for metting up if you fancy it??


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

deids79 said:


> Hi Trixiebell & others,
> For some reason I can't send private mess!! anyways settling in well, work going well. How about you guys. Would def be up for metting up if you fancy it??


Hi Deids79
I think you can PM once you have made 5 posts, so get in touch and we can arrange to get together.
Good to hear you're settling in well!
Trixiebell


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

I work at JLT and keep lurking around that area late till night. Def game for a get together.


----------

